

GM Volt Gains a Cylinder, Loses a Turbo-charger - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/07/gm-volt-gasoline-engine-chevy-electric-plug-in.php

======
johnyzee
Good thing GM bought Saab so they can at least copy some original designs.
Compare with:

[http://www.automoblog.net/2007/05/02/saab-aero-x-concept-
pho...](http://www.automoblog.net/2007/05/02/saab-aero-x-concept-photo-
gallery/)

------
run4yourlives
So much for the "electric car", it's just a hybrid. A pretty ugly one at that.

Why is it that Tesla can put out a fully electric car, but GM can't?

~~~
riahi
Well, it is a different hybrid and more like a locomotive in that the engine
does not power the wheels, but instead only serves as a generator. The other
hybrids on the market (toyota et al) are parallel hybrids which only use the
electric motor after sufficient charge has been generated from the
engine/regenerative braking.

With regard to Tesla making a car and GM can't: The tesla is much higher in
price (base price is $109,000), limited in room (2 person) and storage
(<http://www.teslamotors.com/learn_more/faqs.php>), and completely
experimental. I wish them luck in their venture, though it will be some time
for the technology to come down in price.

